# Boot Pictures anyone?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I haven't seen any yet... have you?

They also scrap the space saver wheel with the compression canister, any pictures of this?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I wondered why the boot was 70 litres larger.

Don't you find it odd that you still get a jack even though you don't have a spare wheel?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you leave the jack at home the TT will go even faster! :lol:

I guess you need the jack so they can call you jack arse! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You dont get a jack in the QS, so i'd guess you dont in the new one (3.2)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> If you leave the jack at home the TT will go even faster! :lol:
> 
> I guess you need the jack so they can call you jack arse! :wink:


I've never needed one before.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I think I read somewhere about an EU directive about all cars having to have a jack. This I believe was linked with some comments on run-flats. I will try to find this article.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Better than nothing.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

A little taller than before.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this a picture of pistons inside the boot? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Boot looks less deeper.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Better than nothing.


red red i love red


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


>


Doesn't look as long as the old models?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

a touch shorter yeah, not a great deal I think.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

816 mm deep, 1000mm long.

http://www.audi.de/audi/de/de2/neuwagen/tt/tt_coupe/abmessungen.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is the parcel shelf still in place? What about this cover over the back seats?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It didn't look that deep in the original picture posted and the bonnet looks longer in some other pictures on this forum also.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Noticed that too

Looking at the side on of the silver one it has loads of overhang on the front :? Then shots of the launch cars it seems just as stubby as the Mk1?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Isn't it just an effect of the wide angle lens - squashing the ends of the car?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So with the boot being shorter and the same amount of space in the rear, presumably, can we expect more room in the front along with a bigger bonnet I wonder?!

Or is this just an illusion of photos and the car really is stubby and more like the current TT?

Infact I think I would prefer it more like the current model to be honest


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

not sure if that helps


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Boot looks less deeper.


?


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

It's not as overhangtastic as the homepage pic then that's a bonus looks stupidly elongated there :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

That boots a bit wierd from that angle, didnt notice it b4


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No, it's good you can see the lights better and judge better how curvy the car may be.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Will golf clubs fit in there? Does anyone know if the seats fold down?

The qS just has a net that I can release to allow them in diagonally. This could be a sticking point for me on the Mk II!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TomA said:


> Will golf clubs fit in there? Does anyone know if the seats fold down?
> 
> The qS just has a net that I can release to allow them in diagonally. This could be a sticking point for me on the Mk II!


AFAIK - the seat are still split/folding.

There's more boot space too, but I can't remember the figures (or whether the quoted figures were for FWD or quattro.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

I see, thanks Kell. If they don't fold down, it will save me money!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TomA said:


> Will golf clubs fit in there?


Shove 'em on the roof  :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Leg said:


>


pathetic - but glad to see i can still take my cargo net to a mark 2 if i ever feel the need to update :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It's a sort of concertina folding cover, under which is probably the jack, can of foam for a puncture etc.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?


If its the ones on the side then its the grille for the BOSE sub 8)


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Will the boot be bigger on the non Quattro version?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

jam225 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?
> ...


I should learn to read.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?


Look in your own TT and you should see some the same :roll: or is it at the dealers :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

jam225 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?
> ...


If the Bose set up is the same in the Mk2 as thje Mk1 the rear two speakers act as subs. Only the roadster has a seperate Sub.

Steve


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: I stand corrected then


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

jam225 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?
> ...


If the Bose set up is the same in the Mk2 as thje Mk1 the rear two speakers act as subs. Only the roadster has a seperate Sub.

Steve


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L7 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, what are those little lines on the side of the boot?
> ...


I never usually have the real need to study my boot and only ever really open it once per week and that's for the grocery shopping :roll:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You put grocery shopping in a TT


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fraid so  . My TT is the run-about  :wink:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Fraid so  . My TT is the run-about  :wink:


A run about :?: , I have a van for that


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

> You put grocery shopping in a TT


ahhhh thats nothing.....

try 2 sets of survey legs, 1 staff, 2 instrument cases, boots, overhauls, and backpack...... :lol:

oooh.....nearly forgot my hardhat...... [smiley=fireman.gif]........


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> > You put grocery shopping in a TT
> 
> 
> ahhhh thats nothing.....
> ...


2-1 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

FAB 4 TT :- Where do you put your lunchbox? 8) :wink:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> FAB 4 TT :- Where do you put your lunchbox? 8) :wink:


He wants my Transit


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i find the tie down eyes in the boot come in very handy with the ladies - most dont mind the hardhat.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> i find the tie down eyes in the boot come in very handy with the ladies - most dont mind the hardhat.


 :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Never mind the hardhat, what about the lunchbox?  :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leg said:


>


awesome a 11lb bottle of nitrous was made for that boot :twisted:


----------

